# Racing with an OCR Comp



## mrmore (Apr 18, 2006)

Does anybody out there use their OCR Comps in crits or road racing? The geometry is labeled 'upright' for comfort, but when I compare the geometry to some other brands 'racing' bikes I don't really see that much difference.

Could this be a viable racing frame with some upgraded rims, components, etc. or is it destined for cruising?


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

in the words of Public Enemy - DON'T BELIEVE THE HYPE

Maybe it's not the ideal bike for a crit, but an OCR will be fine.


----------

